# Pull type reel mowers (gang reel mower)



## dslab (Oct 18, 2017)

Hello All! I'm new to this forum, but have been following much of the great advice. I have about 15,000 sq ft of Bermuda. 1/3 is 419 sod and rest I seeded - coming in nicely

I currently have a rotary push mower - which takes way to long! Lawn is way to big for walk behind reels and the lawn has some decent slope all around.

Has anyone used a pull type reel/gang type reel mower?.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I haven't, but know a guy who had a Pro Mow gang reel. I think his opinion was that it cut better than a rotary mower, but not as good as a powered reel - and worked best when mowing frequently at ~1" and above.

Welcome to TLF! Glad you're here! :thumbup:


----------



## dslab (Oct 18, 2017)

Ware - I greatly appreciate the feedback! I have been researching the Pro Mow gang reels online - looks like you I would need to get the commercial grade quality to get a decent cut. Thank you very much for sharing what you have heard! Thanks


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

I know nothing except that's what the sod farms use and it's fun to watch =P


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

I used to tow an old set of Toro Spartan gang units down a 5000ft grass airstrip. They work ok but not if you are seeking the ultimate cut. Once upon a time, golf fairways were mowed with similar setups or ground driven units powered by a ParkMaster truck.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> I used to tow an old set of Toro Spartan gang units down a 5000ft grass airstrip. They work ok but not if you are seeking the ultimate cut. Once upon a time, golf fairways were mowed with similar setups or ground driven units powered by a ParkMaster truck *horse*.


Fixed it for you


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

J_nick said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > I used to tow an old set of Toro Spartan gang units down a 5000ft grass airstrip. They work ok but not if you are seeking the ultimate cut. Once upon a time, golf fairways were mowed with similar setups or ground driven units powered by a ParkMaster truck *horse*.
> ...


Lol. We had an old '57 Toro ParkMaster. It seldom got used but when called upon, it took about 15 minutes to get it purring again with a little fresh fuel and a jump start.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> > MasterMech said:
> ...


Man, I bet that was a cool machine to drive... and the sound of the reels whizzing behind you would be neat to listen to. Quite frankly, minus the reels, it looks like something you'd see in a parade. They drive all sorts of tractors in parades here, I'd find it neat to see this at the fairgrounds.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > J_nick said:
> ...


By the time I started working there, the Parkmaster had been converted to a dump truck (Still cool) and the reels sold off to someone else. But we also had an old Toro Reelmaster 450D. 9 inch reels, big Mitsubishi diesel, big ole drive tires too. The rumble was deeply satisfying and I don't think it cut the grass so much as it terrified it into staying shorter longer. If you can find one, they cover a LOT of ground FAST and are built to punish.


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> ... I don't think it cut the grass so much as it terrified it into staying shorter longer...


Got me laughing out loud with that!


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

Some of those 5 and 7 gang pro mows are $2000-$2500 which is ridiculous in my opinion. You also need something to pull them with IE lawn tractor. another problem with them is getting close to the house, flower beds, and maneuvering fences and trees.

You find used golf course Triplex reels for around the same price or a little more


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

I would like to revive this thread since there are so many new members now and I'm currently looking at getting the Pro Mow gold reels.

I mowed the backyard with my Cal Trimmer a few times this year but it's just too much to keep up with and my rider cuts like crap. Been looking at triplexes but most of them are too wide for me or too expensive. Plus the extra maintenance of hydro systems and such is not something I think I want to deal with.

With that said, has anyone used these? http://www.promow.com/products/hybrid.htm


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

I bought a ProMow gold of of craigs list but have not been able to find anyone to grind the reels.
I have only asked my Hustler dealer so far. I was sure he would be able to because he is an old longtime mower dealer with an actual maschine schop but no he can't. He knew someone at a golf course but that guy declined because his boss disapprove of outside jobs.
this one:
http://www.promow.com/products/sport_series_mower.htm


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

I bought the 5 gang gold series 8 blade Promow a couple years ago to cut my 2 acres of Bermuda. I gave up trying to make it work for me after two seasons and ended up literally giving the thing away.
There's not a lot of good info out there on the Prowmow and I took a leap of faith in buying it. That cost me almost $3k. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

SWB said:


> I bought the 5 gang gold series 8 blade Promow a couple years ago to cut my 2 acres of Bermuda. I gave up trying to make it work for me after two seasons and ended up literally giving the thing away.
> There's not a lot of good info out there on the Prowmow and I took a leap of faith in buying it. That cost me almost $3k. Good luck with your decision.


There is practically no information on it which seems odd to me. It's a shame it didn't work for you. I did some math a while ago based on how long it takes me to mow the backyard with my 20" reel, I figured it would take about about 15min with 58" width vs 45min with my Cal Trimmer. What do you use now?


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

I use a 48" Exmark.

Just for clarification I cut my common seeded Bermuda at 3" and had hoped the Promow would allow me to cut at 1/2" - 1". It unfortunately did not work well for me.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

SWB said:


> I use a 48" Exmark.
> 
> Just for clarification I cut my common seeded Bermuda at 3" and had hoped the Promow would allow me to cut at 1/2" - 1". It unfortunately did not work well for me.


Nice! I had been considering getting 36" walk behind with a sulky but I really like the look of it being mowed low with the reel. I may just keep looking for a 27" tru cut. I only have 20k sqft of grass. Thanks for the input!


----------



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)

SWB said:


> I use a 48" Exmark.
> 
> Just for clarification I cut my common seeded Bermuda at 3" and had hoped the Promow would allow me to cut at 1/2" - 1". It unfortunately did not work well for me.


What exactly didn't work for your? HOC? Not level? Cut quality ?


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

I want that JD tractor. :twisted: :lol:


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

dmouw said:


> SWB said:
> 
> 
> > I use a 48" Exmark.
> ...


Take a look at the first pic and you can see the widow row left uncut. There were so many stragglers I would have to cut in multiple directions and still not get them all. I literally spent more time adjusting the reels than mowing with them. Two of the reels had bad welds causing the blades not to spin and had to be returned. I never did get a complete mow where all the reels would work until the lawn was completely cut. Usually at least two of the reels would stop spinning and then start agin leaving patches of uncut grass.

I really wanted this to work but after two years of aggravation I threw in the towel.


----------



## Texas MH (Jan 20, 2019)

I too own the pro mow gold (5 unit). When it works it cuts great, but every time I end up having to continuously stop and make adjustments or clear a jam, I've also had to replaced many parts that either bent or broke. Additionally, you really need to run the PTO on your mower (at a slightly higher HOC) when pulling the gang unit. Otherwise you may have to go over the area 2 or 3xs to get the clean cut you want (so their claim about saving on gas doesn't hold true in the real world). Every season I think "I'm gonna give it another try" - only to give up after lots of frustration. Great concept, but poor execution by Pro Mow. I feel someone could really make this idea work with a higher quality unit...


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

@Texas MH that's seems to be the case for everyone. I love the look of reel mowed Bermuda but I don't love the cost. I will continue to reel mow my front yard with my 20" California Trimmer but the rest of it will be mowed with a rotary. I was gonna buy the 3 reel promow but I just can't justify the cost of sharpening and maintenance cost 4 reels, I could buy a new 30" toro timemaster every year for what it would cost me for yearly sharpening and maintenance on 4 reels. Once my trimmer gets to the point I can't backlapp it any more I may even give up on reel mowing the front.


----------

